# The Recipe Thread



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi all  I am sitting here thinking about groceries and I wanted to know if anyone here has tried to make BOURBON CHICKEN like from the mall? We love it and I'd love a good recipe.

Please feel free to ask or offer recipes as you wish in this thread.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 23, 2008)

I recently made brownies with white chocolate sauce for a friends dinner party and they went down SO WELL! I just used a box mix for the brownies (I was pressed for time!) For the white chocolate sauce I put double cream in a pan, and slowly put in small lumps of white chocolate, stirring until it melted, plus I added the insides of a vanilla pod and a few drops of vanilla essence. I left it (but kept stirring every now and again) then reheated it in the microwave. Plus, if you leave it in the fridge you've got a really gorgeous white chocolate mousse....

We also had at the dinner party, mini omelettes. I prepared some small strips of bacon and mushroom, (fried them) and left them until I needed to make the omelettes. I used one of those little fried egg pans. I put a large pan on a low heat to keep them warm and made a little omelette in the fried egg pan, then flipped it into the bigger pan. I then made another little omelette, but before I put it ontop of the other one, I placed loads of cheese and bacon and mushroom, then put the second omelette ontop so you've got a little 'packet'. They were really tasty!

I'm crap at explanations as you can see!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 23, 2008)

Serves 4


2lbs boneless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces 

1-2tablespoon olive oil 

1 garlic clove, crushed 

1/4teaspoon ginger 

3/4teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes 

1/4cup light brown sugar 

2tablespoons ketchup 

1tablespoon cider vinegar 

1/2cup water 

1/3cup soy sauce



Heat oil in a large skillet. 

Add chicken pieces and cook until lightly browned. 

Remove chicken. 

Add remaining ingredients, heating over medium Heat until well mixed and dissolved.

Add chicken and bring to a hard boil. 

Reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes.

Serve over hot rice and ENJOY.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2008)

Have you tried that one Zin? I've seen it before online.

I think we're going to go get Asian Chao today LOL! We have to go near the mall so we're going to just go eat there! 

Yum on those brownies!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 23, 2008)

I just made something i call Cracker Candy

Saltine crackers

1 Cup of sugar

1 cup of chocolate chips

1 cup of butter



Line a cookie sheet with foil and cover the the bottom with saltine crackers. In a saucepan put butter and sugar, melt butter and sugar together about 3-4 minutes. Take sugar butter mixture and pour it over the saltine crackers. Put cookie sheet with crackers in the oven on 350-375 for about 10-12 minutes then remove cookie sheet. Sprinkle choc chips over the crackers, once the chip melt spread them over the crackers. PLace in freezer or fridge until harden then break them up once they are cold enough.



Now here is the thing i have had this recipie with the sugar being the pure cane sugar and some people use brown sugar, so either one is fine. One cup of chips or to your liking i use a little more, but remember they do melt and then you spread them all over the crackers. If you have ever had Skor bars, they are the toffee candy covered in chocolate , i loved them, that is what this tastes like. They are awe some and because of this thread i just made a batch . IT does not take long to make it serioulsy took less then a half hour from start to finish to do.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been meaning to start a recipe thread for EVER! So cool! 

I have recipes to share, I'll post some later.... And as for picking some up.... Does anyone have a good recipe for lamb marinade? I'm always just grilling it as it is, but I want to make it more interesting.... 

Who needs cookery forums when you have RO? Your one-stop-shop for bunnies and....everything! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 23, 2008)

Since Halloween and Thanksgiving are coming up soon, here's a pumpkin pie recipe that I have been using every year:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/pumpkin-pie-recipe/index.html

In the past I've had so much trouble with pumpkin pies...they always come out too watery, but this recipe by Paula Deen is the best pumpkin pie I've ever had. I've made it with both Jack-O-Lantern pumpkins (from scratch) and Libby's canned pumpkin. Canned pumpkin makes the pie taste more pumpkiny, while Jack-O-Lantern pumpkins make it taste like a nice custard. I'm not a huge fan of pumpkin, but I love this pie. The only suggestion I have is to cut down the half-and-half from 1 cup to 1/2 cup, because a full cup makes it watery and requires more baking time. 1/2 cup is perfect.

Robin


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2008)

YUM on the saltine stuff! I make a pineapple/pretzel square that is really good. I'll try to find my recipe for it.... it's been awhile.

lamb... ewwwwwww..... LOL! Yes we raise them but don't ask me to cook it.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> YUM on the saltine stuff! I make a pineapple/pretzel square that is really good. I'll try to find my recipe for it.... it's been awhile.
> 
> lamb... ewwwwwww..... LOL! Yes we raise them but don't ask me to cook it.


Aww sorry, I didn't mean to offend! :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2008)

Not offended...... it's just yucky! I don't eat that stuff LOL!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 23, 2008)

Jen, lamb isn't a very common meat in the US. It's kind of an acquired taste and since a lot of Americans don't eat it very often, many don't like it! It's hard to find at grocery stores too. I've never cooked it and only tried it a couple times.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2008)

We can get some here pretty easily but we're in a farming state. It's just not really a huge item....... we eat more beef, pork and chicken.

My son LOVES lamb-burgers at the fair, but I can't even stand the smell.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Have you tried that one Zin? I've seen it before online.
> 
> I think we're going to go get Asian Chao today LOL! We have to go near the mall so we're going to just go eat there!
> 
> Yum on those brownies!



That's the one we use... I am lucky if I get some... between the kids and the cat.. and now the Tree...


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 24, 2008)

LEMON BARS 
Crust: 
8 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
1/4 cup granulated sugar 
3/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/8 teaspooon salt 
1 cup all-purpose flour 
Topping: 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar 
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
3 large eggs 
1 1/2 teaspoons finely grated lemon zest 
1/2 cup strained fresh lemon juice 
2 to 3 tablespoons powdered sugar, for dusting 
Equipment: 
8-inch square pan, lined on the bottom and up all 4 sides with foil 
Preheat oven to 350F. Position a rack in the lower third of the oven. 
To make the crust: Cut butter into chunks and melt it in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Romove from the heat and stir in the sugar, vanilla, and salt. Add the flour and mix just until incorporated. Press the dough evenly over the bottom of the pan. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until the crust is well browned at the edges and lightly browned in the center. 
To make the topping: While the crust is baking, stir together the sugar and flour in a medium bowl until well mixed. Whisk in the eggs. Stir in the lemon zest and juice. When the crust is ready, turn the oven down to 300F and slide the rack out without removing the pan. Pour the filling over the hot crust. 
Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until the topping is puffed at the edges and no longer jiggles in the center when the pan is tapped. Set on a rack to cool completely in the pan. Lift the ends of the foil liner and transfer to a cutting board. Use a long sharp knife to cut into sixteen 2-inch bars. May be stored, airtight, in the refrigerator. Lemon Bars keep perfectly for about 3 days; after 3 days the crust softens but the bars still taste quite good for the reaminder of a week. Do not freeze. Sieve powdered sugar over the bars just before serving. 

***************** These don't last 3 days in our house.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 24, 2008)

This is fun and easy. It's really good for a brunch. We like Christmas morning or New Years day.


BREAKFAST PIZZA


1 lb. bulk hot breakfast sausage
2 c. Bisquick
1 c. frozen hash browns, thawed
1 c. shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
2 tbsp. grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 c. cold water
1/8 tsp. pepper
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. milk
3 eggs

Heat oven to 400 degrees. Brown sausage and drain. Combine Bisquick with water to form a soft dough. Pat onto a 12 inch pizza pan. Spoon sausage over crust; put hash browns over sausage followed by Cheddar cheese. This much can be prepared the night before. 
Beat eggs with milk, salt and pepper. Depress center of pizza so eggs form a pool when poured into the inside. Sprinkle Parmesan cheese over egg pool. Bake 20-25 minutes. Serve with salsa, sour cream and Tabasco.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 24, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, lamb isn't a very common meat in the US. It's kind of an acquired taste and since a lot of Americans don't eat it very often, many don't like it! It's hard to find at grocery stores too. I've never cooked it and only tried it a couple times.


OMG poor you! Its my favourite! Lamb with mint sauce and new potatoes. The best meal ever!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, I didn't realise that! Lamb is a really popular meat over here. Steve wont eat it, so I have to eat it on my own... Mind you, thats the same with chicken, and pork lol :?

I'll post the recipe for my famous onion pasta in a bit. It's good, I promise!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Cranberry/Orange Chicken 

From Country Woman

Meet the Cook: My husband and I have a small bog. So I "experiment" with cranberry recipes every fall! I came across this one in a cookbook, then just changed around a few things to better suit our tastes. Cranberry/Orange Chicken is a nice New England dinner our entire family (we have two teenagers) enjoys. Sometimes, I'll make cranberry sauce, too, to top off a dessert of gingerbread. -Sharon Parsons, Killingworth, Connecticut


INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 broiler/fryer chicken (about 3 pounds), cut up
4 tablespoons butter or margarine
2 cups whole fresh or frozen cranberries
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 tablespoons grated orange peel
1-3/4 cups sugar
1-1/4 cups orange juice
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Red food coloring, optional

SERVINGS 4-6 
PREP 25 min. 
COOK 60 min. 
TOTAL 85 min. 

DIRECTIONS

Combine the flour and salt and place in a plastic bag. Shake chicken, a few pieces at a time, in flour mixture. Melt butter in a large skillet, brown chicken on all sides. In a saucepan, combine remaining ingredients except food coloring; bring to a boil and pour over chicken. Cover and simmer 1 hour. Remove chicken to warm platter. Bring sauce to a boil and cook, stirring constantly, until thickened. Add a few drops red food coloring if desired. Serve sauce over chicken. Yield: 4-6 servings.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 24, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! those lemon bars are sounding really good! I love lemon pie!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 25, 2008)

_I just had this at a friend's house on Thursday and my mouth keeps watering and wanting more whenever I think about it...

[line]Banana Liqueur Cake

1 box yellow cake mix
Â½ cup water
Â½ cooking oil
Â½ cup banana liqueur 
4 eggs
Â½ cup pecans (opt)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease and flour bundt pan. In mixing bowl, put cake mix, water, oil, and banana liqueur and mix until moist. Add eggs one at a time while mixer is still running. Mix for about 2 minutes. Sprinkle nuts in bottom of pan and then pour cake batter over nuts. Bake for 45 to 50 minutes or until pick comes out clean. Leave in pan and make sauce.

Sauce

Â¼ cup banana liqueur
Â¼ c. water
1 cup sugar
1 stick butter

Put all ingredients in sauce pan and bring to a boil. Boil about 3 minutes. Pour mixture over cake while still hot in pan. Let set for 30 minutes. Then remove cake onto cake plate. Best when warm, but good anytime.

_


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 25, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote:*


> That's the one we use... I am lucky if I get some... between the kids and the cat.. and now the Tree...


You mean Ori doesn't fight you for them?

That reminds me - I need your mom's recipe for pineapple upside down cake since Ori seems to love it so much.... :biggrin2:

Seriously - I do need a good recipe for this and I remember you saying how good your mom's recipe was....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2008)

Peg, does the cake have a alcohol taste like some rum cakes? or is it just a tiny flavoring?


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Peg, does the cake have a alcohol taste like some rum cakes? or is it just a tiny flavoring?


I've never had rum cakes....so I don't know.

To me - the cake was very moist and sorta sweet....very sweet. But I didn't taste the alcohol in it (then again - I rarely drink alcohol).


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

Rum cake is very heavy and moist but it's got a flavor of rum .... most does anyhow. I've had it that didn't really.

I think I'm going to try this recipe! We LOVE banana cake and muffins and..... oh no! Diesel will go crazy! LOL!


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have actually made my own Barbeque sauce one night when I had a random steak and no steak sauce... I'll have to find the recipe and post it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 29, 2008)

MMMMM CAKE






Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh wow, did you make that ?


----------



## pinksalamander (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah for my friends birthday :biggrin2:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol you want to make one for the babyshower were having for my brotehrs girlfriend sunday ?

Just kidding... but it would be nice


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 31, 2008)

Every brain needs chocolate

Chocolate Cream Cheese Muffins 
Combine and beat: 
8 oz. cream cheese (softened) 
1/3 cup sugar 
1 egg 
pinch salt 
Beat in separate bowl: 
1 cup sugar 
1 1/2 cup flour 
1/4 cup cocoa 
1/2 tsp. vinegar 
1/3 cup oil 
1 cup water 
1 tsp. baking soda 
Fill tins 1/3 full of chocolate. Drop large spoonful of cream cheese filling in each. Cook 20 minutes at 325 degrees F. Makes 12 delicious muffins!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> ... lamb isn't a very common meat in the US. It's kind of an acquired taste and since a lot of Americans don't eat it very often, many don't like it!


The store by me has it all the time. I can't bear to eat it. I can't eat veal either. It's so tasty, but I can't bring myself to eat tortured-baby-cow...  I've eaten elk and bison, though. They're tasty  Will thinks I'm weird 'cause I like calamari 

Here are some of my recipes that Will really likes (that's saying a lot, he's a picky eater!)
*
*I'll start with a marinade or two... I will put the type of ingredient we use at home in parenthesis... 

*Honey Pork Chops*
- 1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce (French's)
- 4 tsp. Honey (clover)
- Ground black pepper, to taste.

Mix ingredients in bag and add pork. I've made up to 6 pork chops with this. It is best to marinate overnight. The pepper can be overpowering, so watch out when adding it!  

*Chicken Fajita Marinade
*- 1/4 cup beer - 1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce 
- 1/3 cup lime juice - 1 Tbsp cilantro; chopped
- 1 Tbsp olive oil - 1/2 tsp ground cumin
- 2 cloves garlic; minced - Boneless/skinless chicken breasts; chopped
- 1 Tbsp brown sugar

- Mix all ingredients together in a bag/container. 
- Add up to 1 & 1/2 pounds chicken.
- Marinate in fridge for 1-3 hours.
- Cook! (I prefer in a skillet with the marinade in the skillet. I discard it once the chicken is heated through)

ALSO: when I make this recipe, I also add in bell peppers (one green, one red). Once the chicken is almost done, I throw in the bell peppers (thin strips) and cook them in with some of the marinade. I also add in a small habanero pepper :devil 

*1-2-3 Peach Cobbler (HEALTHY! Well, healthy-ish)
*- 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon - 1 Tbsp tub margarine
- 1 Tbsp vanilla extract - 1 cup pancake mix, dry
- 2 Tbsp corn starch - 2/3 cup flour
- 1 & 1/4 cup peach juice - 1/2 cup sugar
- 2 16-ounce cans sliced peaches - 2/3 cup evaporated skim milk

Topping:
- 1 Tbsp brown sugar - 1/2 tsp nutmeg

*notes*
- There should be enough peach juice in the cans of peaches. You don't need to buy peach juice (made that mistake myself )

Directions:
- Preheat oven to 450* Fahrenheit. 
- Combine cinnamon, vanilla, cornstarch, peach juice in saucepan over med-high heat. Stir until mixtures thickens/bubbles.
- Add peaches; reduce heat & simmer 5-10 minutes.
- Melt margarine in separate pan - set aside.
- Spray 8-inch square dish with cooking spray; pour hot peach mixture into dish.
- In separate bowl; combine pancake mix, flour, sugar & melted margarine. Stir in evaporated milk.
- Quickly spoon this mixture over the peach filling in pan.
- Combine nutmeg and brown sugar. Sprinkle over the top.
- Bake for 15-20 minutes (golden brown topping).
- Allow to cool, then serve.
- Add vanilla ice cream (almost mandatory lol).

Yeah, Will likes 90% of my cooking. He isn't wild about the cobbler, but he doesn't like peaches. Everyone else has LOVED it!

I would post more, but my attention is pulling me elsewhere (hooray, ADHD!)


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 12, 2008)

My Favorite Christmas Cookie 

1 cup of water 
4 large eggs 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1 cup nuts 
1 cup sugar 
1 tsp salt 
1 cup of brown sugar 
lemon juice 
2 cups dried fruit 
1 bottle Jose Cuervo Tequila 

Sample the Cuervo to check quality. 
Take a large bowl, check the Cuervo again, to be sure it is of the highest quality. Pour one level cup and drink. 
Turn on the electric mixer. Beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar. Beat again. 
At this point it's best to make sure the Cuervo is still OK. Try another cup . . . Just in case. 
Turn off the miserer thingy. Break 2 leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit. Pick the friggin fruit off floor. Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers just pry it loose with a drewscriver. 
Sample the Cuervo to check for tonsisticity. Next, sift two cups of salt, or something. Who giveshz a sheet. Check the Jose Cuervo. 
Now shift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Add a spoon of sugar, or somefink. Whatever you can find. Greash the oven. Turn the cake tin 360 degrees and try not to fall over. Don't forget to beat off the turner. 
Finally, throw the bowl through the window, finish the Cose Juervo and make sure to put the stove in the dishwasher. Cherry Mistmas! 


(copied from another forum)


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 12, 2008)

:laugh: Sounds delicious!


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 12, 2008)

seniorcats wrote:


> Pick the friggin fruit off floor.



I couldn't stop laughing after I read this :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

HAHAHA! I just read that! PERFECT! seniorcats!


----------

